# Lazy goat pics from a couple days ago...lots of em!



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

100lbs VS. 250lbs...










She has pine tar all over her face...LOL!










Ahh...sun...










Feels so good...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Love the pictures.... they all look so content and happy. What a beautiful place to live... for both you and the goats!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I have never seen a goat roll around like that :ROFL: . does he think he's a dog?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Cinder said:


> Love the pictures.... they all look so content and happy. What a beautiful place to live... for both you and the goats!


Thanks! We all love it here.  I feel very lucky to have a nice place for me and my animals.



Thanatos said:


> I have never seen a goat roll around like that :ROFL: . does he think he's a dog?


I don't know...all of mine do that. I must have weird goats. :shrug:

They sure do look funny though :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics!

I just love your kids, your alpine is something else.....and BIG!
Comical to watch them roll like that...mine do the "sledding" on their bellies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are truly enjoying the sunshiny day....so cute..... :sun:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

No you do nto ahve wqeird goats. My Pani rolls over on his back and makes gunting noises. You just have to laugh at it. They all look happy and content!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they look happy! what great weather you all have!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

AlaskaBoers said:


> they look happy! what great weather you all have!


Yeah, we've had quite a few sunny days so far this spring--the goats are loving it...and so am I!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute! They look happy and spoiled!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

They are beautiful! I especially love the last pic, shes very pretty.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Amos said:


> They are beautiful! I especially love the last pic, shes very pretty.


Thanks! The one in the last pic is Jezabelle...she's a real sweety.


----------

